# Raised bumps under scales.



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Hey, the title says it all, and I was just wondering if this would be like parasite r something?
And how do I treat it.
K thanks!


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

you really need to post pics to get any real advise.anything said otherwise is pure speculation.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

my dent has a lot of black bumps under his/her scales as well. was wodnering the same thing!... anyone????


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ok, I will try next time.

And I am asuming this is a parasite right Don?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Not necessarily a parasite (it could be though)... it may also be viral or bacterial in nature. Take a pic if you can to help with ID.


----------

